# Wie viel kostet 3 m³ normaler Spielsand mit Transport ungefähr



## Jjjjj (8. März 2012)

Wie viel kostet 3qubikmeter normaler spielsand mit Transport ungefähr

Den möchte ich in mein Teich tun


----------



## I.koi (8. März 2012)

*AW: Wie viel kostet 3 M3 normaler spielsand mit Transport ungefähr*

Speilsand im Teich????


Wer hat dir die Idee erzählt. Da bekommst du in Nu Algen rein, aus dem Sand wird nichts anderes als ein schöner grüner Teppich.

Preise bekommst du in jedem Kies und Zementwerk.


----------



## koifischfan (8. März 2012)

*AW: Wie viel kostet 3 M3 normaler spielsand mit Transport ungefähr*

Mit der Zeit lagert der sich im Bodenablauf ab und macht ihn dicht.


----------



## I.koi (8. März 2012)

*AW: Wie viel kostet 3 M3 normaler spielsand mit Transport ungefähr*

Wenn du es gern in der Pumpe rascheln hören möchtest, dann nimmst Spielsand. Zum Sand bestellst dir gleich 5-6 neue Pumpen damit du wenigstens ne Woche Filtern kannst.


Spass bei Seite, wäre absoluter Unsinn. Macht man nicht


----------



## Jjjjj (8. März 2012)

Ohh Achso danke

Was kann ich anstatt Sand nehmen ( möglichst günstig)


----------



## frido (8. März 2012)

*AW: Wie viel kostet 3 M3 normaler spielsand mit Transport ungefähr*

Sorry-in etlichen Threads hier wird Spielsand/ Sand als Teichsubstrat ausdrücklich empfohlen...


----------



## I.koi (8. März 2012)

*AW: Wie viel kostet 3 M3 normaler spielsand mit Transport ungefähr*

Das ist Falsch, Der Sand bewegt sich auch bei minimalen Strömungen und macht dir so deine ganzen Leitungen Dicht.

Ich hatte einen Sandfilter, Tja leider ging das Sieb wo den Sand im Filter hält kaput, 3 Min lief die Pumpe noch, Vom Pumpenrad war nichts mehr da.

Sand hat Mineralien wodurch Algen einen optimalen Nährboden finden


----------



## Jjjjj (8. März 2012)

*AW: Wie viel kostet 3 M3 normaler spielsand mit Transport ungefähr*

Aha was kann ich denn günstiges anstatt Sand nehmen


----------



## Wuzzel (8. März 2012)

*AW: Wie viel kostet 3 M3 normaler spielsand mit Transport ungefähr*

Das halte ich fuer ein Gerücht, bei mir hat sich der Sand innerhalb kürzester Zeit abgesetzt und die anfängliche Trübung war verschwunden. Wenn man nicht gerade mit Wahnsinns flow den Teich durchströmt und der Bodenablauf entsprechend gestaltet ist gibts da kein Problem. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## I.koi (8. März 2012)

*AW: Wie viel kostet 3 M3 normaler spielsand mit Transport ungefähr*

Ja die Pumpenleistung muss passen, aber ein Anfänger kann schwer eine Pumpenleistung beurteilen


----------



## Christine (8. März 2012)

*AW: Wie viel kostet 3 M3 normaler spielsand mit Transport ungefähr*

Hallo Illerkoi,

was Du da über Spielsand erzählst, ist nicht richtig.

Ich habe seit 2003 mit geringen Pausen ein und die selbe Pumpe laufen - und als Bodensubstrat Spielsand. Das ist weder grün noch knirscht es, noch sind irgendwelche Leitungen verstopft. Spielsand zeichnet sich in der Regel dadurch aus, dass er viel besser zusammenhält (damit man damit "spielen" kann, nämlich Burgen bauen, Kuchen backen usw.). Blätter, abgestorbene Pflanzen etc. lässt wunderbar davon abschöpfen.

Einziger Unterschied - ich habe keinen Bodenablauf - aber auch den kann man berücksichtigen.

Josha, Du brauchst aber keinen Spielsand. Den nimmt man, wenn man kleine Mengen braucht. Wenn Du Deinen Teich so groß baust, wie geplant, kannst Du dir Kies (das ist grober Sand) liefern lassen. Das kostet einen Bruchteil. Mach vielleicht nur ein bisschen länger trübes Wasser, aber auch das legt sich.


----------



## Eugen (8. März 2012)

*AW: Wie viel kostet 3 M3 normaler spielsand mit Transport ungefähr*

Profis unter sich. lol
2.Zeile


----------



## Moonlight (8. März 2012)

*AW: Wie viel kostet 3 M3 normaler spielsand mit Transport ungefähr*

Warum willst du überhaupt etwas in den teich kippen? bei meinem alten 3500l teich hatte ich auch feinen kies drin. nie wieder! nach 2jahren mußte ich den entfernen . . . gott hat das gestunken. seit dem kommt mir grundsätzlich nix mehr in den teich.


----------



## Christine (8. März 2012)

*AW: Wie viel kostet 3 M3 normaler spielsand mit Transport ungefähr*

Hallo Mandy,

vielleichtt möchte er einen Teich haben, der halbwegs natürlich aussieht. Sonst könnte er ja auch einen Swimmingpool bauen.


----------



## Wuzzel (8. März 2012)

*AW: Wie viel kostet 3 M3 normaler spielsand mit Transport ungefähr*

Für mich gehört Bodengrund einfach zum Teich dazu. Wenn der stinkt, dann stimmen andere Verhältnisse nicht , aber am Bodengrund liegts nicht. 
In einer reinen Koihälterung hat Bodengrund vielleicht nichts verloren, aber das fällt für mich eher in die Kategorie Fischbecken und nicht Teich, was nicht wertend gemeint ist. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Moonlight (8. März 2012)

*AW: Wie viel kostet 3 M3 normaler spielsand mit Transport ungefähr*

Als der teich noch klein war, waren 3 kleine koi,goldfische und 2 schleierschwänze drin. also kein koibecken. der teich war stufig und mit pflanzen,so wie viele von euch haben. er gab ne filteranlage und einen bachlauf,das wasser war klar und die werte gut. aber hat mal jemand von euch in dem zeug gewühlt? ich damals schon . . .und als der modder aus dem kies kam stand fest,das zeug kommt raus. und beim absaugen mit nem schlammsauger ist mir fast schlecht geworden. wie gesagt ICH würde nie wieder bodengrund im teich einbringen weil ich eben schlechte erfahrungen gemacht habe.


----------



## Joerg (9. März 2012)

*AW: Wie viel kostet 3 M3 normaler spielsand mit Transport ungefähr*

Sand ist wie Kies gut als Bodengrund geeignet. Ich habe feinen AQ Kies 2mm drin.
Beim BA musst man entsprechende Vorkehrungen treffen, damit der nicht in den Filter kommt.

In den tieferen Schichten bilden sich anarobe Bereiche, die dann anders Nährstoffe abbauen.
Das ist grundsätzlich nicht gefährlich, auch nicht für Koi, solange die Schichten nicht umgerührt werden.

Meine Koi lieben das gründeln im Kies und Dreck ist da sicher keiner mehr in der oberen Schicht. 
Würde immer wieder feinen Kies einbringen, auch wenn es etwas aufwändiger ist.


----------



## Jjjjj (9. März 2012)

*AW: Wie viel kostet 3 M3 normaler spielsand mit Transport ungefähr*

Ist Kies teuer


----------



## Moonlight (9. März 2012)

*AW: Wie viel kostet 3 M3 normaler spielsand mit Transport ungefähr*

Also bei meinem händler kostet die radladerschaufel (1kubik) ca. 12euro. Also auch vom taschengeld bezahlbar


----------



## Jjjjj (9. März 2012)

*AW: Wie viel kostet 3 M3 normaler spielsand mit Transport ungefähr*

So wenig,  coooooool


----------



## Moderlieschenking (9. März 2012)

*AW: Wie viel kostet 3 M3 normaler spielsand mit Transport ungefähr*

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt mal langsam mit gewissen Aussagen.

Also ich halte Sand nach wie vor für die beste Substratgrundlage im Teich.
Dieser setzt sich in der Regel schnell ab und dann bildet dieser eine ideale Grundlage
für die UW - Pflanzen, damit sich die Wurzeln darin bilden können.
Ich las noch nie was, dass Joshua einen BA einbaut.
Ausserdem hatten ihm mehr schon geraten auf "einfachere" Fische  umzusteigen um die
Kosten auch für den Unterhalt gering zu halten.
Ich weiss nicht was ihr da für Pumpen betreibt, dass die den Sand so reinziehen ( BA ausgenommen).
Normalerweise saug ich mit einer normalen Pumpe ja nicht direkt vom Grund an, sondern
ein paar Zentimeter höher, also sollte da kein Sand mehr großartig mitkommen.
Stellt sich sowieso die Frage, ob überhaupt eine Pumpe notwendig ist.
Vllt. überlegt es sich Joshua ja doch noch anders und macht einen super schönen
kostengünstigen Naturteich, denn dann ist Sand das ideale Substrat.

Und nun zum Preis Joshua, bei uns kostet eine Tonne  Sand ca. 10 € in unserer Kiesgrube.
Der Transport richtet sich nach den Enfernungskilometern. Da sind aber schnell nochmals
50 € zusammen.
Alternativ kannst Du ja einen Nachbarn mit größerem Hänger fragen.
Von Kies als Substrat halte ich persönlich nicht so viel.

LG Markus


----------



## Jjjjj (9. März 2012)

*AW: Wie viel kostet 3 m³ normaler Spielsand mit Transport ungefähr*

Ich habe mir gedacht den Teich mit Sand zufüllen und eine Mulde in der Tiefzone zu machen da sich dann dort der meiste Dreck ansammelt und darein wollte ich ne teichpumpe stellen die von dort aus in den Filter pumt mehr Technik nicht


----------



## Jjjjj (9. März 2012)

*AW: Wie viel kostet 3 m³ normaler Spielsand mit Transport ungefähr*

Macht Sand jetzt ein normalen Filter oder Pumpe kaputt


----------



## Christine (9. März 2012)

*AW: Wie viel kostet 3 m³ normaler Spielsand mit Transport ungefähr*

Hallo Josha,

nur wenn Du den Teich falsch baust.

Ich hab mir Deine Bilder angesehen. Du wolltest doch den Teich schön bepflanzen 
Aber hast Du an Pflanzstufen gedacht? 
Wenn Du die Möglichkeit  hast, dann mach den Teich breiter. 
Dieser lange Schlauch wird schwierig zu bepflanzen.

Wenn Du das alles alleine gebuddelt hast, dann Hut ab, da hast Du ganz schön geackert.


----------



## Jjjjj (9. März 2012)

*AW: Wie viel kostet 3 m³ normaler Spielsand mit Transport ungefähr*

Der geht nicht breiter da beim Rasen eine drainage ist
An die Stufen hab ich gedacht eine 60 cm Stufe und eine 0-15cm Stufe Beide 50cm Breite stufen
Ich hab Stufen weil der Teich klein ist und tief für die Fische sein soll und ich für gutes Wasser viele unterwasserpflanzen pflanzen möchte

Ich habe mir gedacht den Teich mit Sand zufüllen und eine Mulde in der Tiefzone zu machen da sich dann dort der meiste Dreck ansammelt und darein wollte ich ne teichpumpe stellen die von dort aus in den Filter pumt mehr Technik nicht. Ist das so falsch


----------



## Jjjjj (9. März 2012)

*AW: Wie viel kostet 3 m³ normaler Spielsand mit Transport ungefähr*

In einer Stunde Han ich kein Internet mehr und komm dann erst Sonntag Abend wieder


----------



## Jjjjj (9. März 2012)

*AW: Sand im Teich?*

Kann mir bitte jemand in der nächsten halben Stunde antworten


----------



## Joerg (9. März 2012)

*AW: Wie viel kostet 3 m³ normaler Spielsand mit Transport ungefähr*

Du kannst die Pumpe nicht direkt in den Sand setzen.
Sie saugt dann möglicherweise zu viel Sand in den Filter.
Dann würde ich schon besser Kies nehmen, der bleibt eher liegen.


----------



## burki (9. März 2012)

*AW: Wie viel kostet 3 M3 normaler spielsand mit Transport ungefähr*



frido schrieb:


> Sorry-in etlichen Threads hier wird Spielsand/ Sand als Teichsubstrat ausdrücklich empfohlen...



das frage ich mich auch gerade.

bei uns kosten 1qm3  32 euro , bringen 17 euro (im ort des baustoffhhandels)
ganz schön teuer, für einfachen sand grrrrr

jedenfalls mache ich sand ins becken.


----------



## Jjjjj (9. März 2012)

*AW: Wie viel kostet 3 m³ normaler Spielsand mit Transport ungefähr*

Wenn ich nur die Mulde mit Kies Fülle und dort dann auch die Pumpe reinstelle geht das dann


----------



## Christine (9. März 2012)

*AW: Wie viel kostet 3 m³ normaler Spielsand mit Transport ungefähr*

Du kannst den Sand ganz normal auf den Boden bringen - die Pumpe stellst Du auf zwei Backsteine.


----------



## Joerg (9. März 2012)

*AW: Wie viel kostet 3 m³ normaler Spielsand mit Transport ungefähr*

Mit Kies sollte das gehen. Auch die Pumpe auf ein Podest stellen ist OK.
Ich würde nicht zu groben nehmen, in feinerem wachsen die Pflanzen besser drin und in den Zwischenräumen sammelt sich weniger Dreck an.

Mach nicht zu viel rein, das geht ja an Wasservolumen verloren.


----------



## Jjjjj (10. März 2012)

*AW: Wie viel kostet 3 m³ normaler Spielsand mit Transport ungefähr*

Ist silbersand gut?


----------



## Joerg (10. März 2012)

*AW: Wie viel kostet 3 m³ normaler Spielsand mit Transport ungefähr*

Was ist denn Silbersand?

Beim Bauhändler den groben holen und vorher gut reinigen.


----------



## Jjjjj (10. März 2012)

*AW: Wie viel kostet 3 m³ normaler Spielsand mit Transport ungefähr*

Silbersand ist normaler Sand nur heller


----------



## Moonlight (12. März 2012)

*AW: Wie viel kostet 3 m³ normaler Spielsand mit Transport ungefähr*

Josha,

nicht böse gemeint, aber mach doch einfach mal das was man Dir hier rät. 
Mit Deinen ständigen wechselnden Nachfragen machste nicht nur uns sondern auch Dich selbst völlig konfus ...

Mandy


----------



## Olli.P (12. März 2012)

*AW: Wie viel kostet 3 m³ normaler Spielsand mit Transport ungefähr*

Hi,

nur mal so in den Raum geworfen:

Silbersand ist ein gaaanz feiner Sand den die Putzer nehmen um die letzte dünne, feine Putzschicht auf der Wand auf zu tragen worauf dann unsere Tapeten kommen................ 


Ich würde den für den Teich *"nicht"* nehmen!!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. März 2012)

*AW: Wie viel kostet 3 M3 normaler spielsand mit Transport ungefähr*



Illerkoi schrieb:


> Sand hat Mineralien wodurch Algen einen optimalen Nährboden finden



Hi,

Sand ist ein mineralisches Substrat, denn Sand ist nicht anderes als ein sehr stark erodiertes Hochgebirge. Fels allein düngt nicht. Im braunen Sand (Spielsand) ist halt auch noch ein Anteil Lehm enthalten, (der sorgt dafür das Kinder daraus Burgen bauen können, da er als "Klebstoff" zwischen den mineralischen Bestandteilen des Sandes wirkt) der beim Aufwirbeln erst mal das Wasser trübt. Für den Pflanzenwuchs ist Lehmanteil allersings das Non plus Ultra. Lehm wirkt wie ein Katalisator und ermöglicht es Pflanzen besser div. Micronährstoffe aufzunehmen (braunen Lehm enthält auch Eisen). Aber selbst bei Strömung setzt sich der aufgewirbelte Sand und Lehm recht schnell an ruhigeren Bereichen ab (wenn er net dauernd von Koi oder buddelverückten Goldies aufgewühlt wird )

MfG Frank


----------

